# Angels or Dwarf Gourami?



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 30g Bowfront tank that has been up for over a year. I took all the fish out of it recently and want to put in some new fish. I wanted to get german rams, but no one local carries them and I don't want to pay to get them shipped from an online dealer. Right now it have RCS and a few ramshorn snails. Which would be better for the tank? 3 Angels or 3-5 gourami? Would angels get to big for the tank?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

3 Angels would be too much. 2 might be good. I like Angels and Gouramis.


----------



## nicolewukber12 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would say just put the gourami's in.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess I should note that I already have 3 gourami. A large pearl in one tank and a large blue one and a dwarf blue/red striped one in another tank. So I like gouramis, but not 100% sure I want other tank with them in it. Thats why when I saw the angels in the store they piqued my interest. Would another slow elgant fish be a better choice?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

2 angels will be pushing it if they aren't a mated pair.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I should change what I am asking. I have 4 tanks. 3 55g and a 30g. I have a pearl gourami in 1 55g a large blue one and a small dwarf one in another 55g. I don't have anything besides shrimp in the 30g at the moment. What would be a good fish to put in it? I was thinking a collection of dwarf gourami would be fun, but since I already have several gourami I would kinda like something different. I was thinking angels, but I don't know anything about them. What would be your suggestions? The 30g has a few plants - anubis, a HUGE amazon sword(might get pulled before anything new get put in) java moss, and water wisteria.

I think that gets my point across better than my first post. I like gouramis but would like to have a more diverse fish collection. I don't want gourami in all my tanks. Angels don't seem to fit the bill very well. What would be a good canidate for my 30g? I'd prefer something that I could have multiples of. Colors would be a plus.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How about 1 angel and a school of cardinals. You can also add 4 or 5 cories as long as they aren't the larger ones.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Well my truck is broken and that makes me sad. When I am sad I buy fish stuff. So I think what I am going to do is catch my dwarf gourami and put him into the 30g. Wait a day or two and catch the big gourami and put him in the 30g. Then I can get a couple Angels for the 55g planted tank. 

Unless someone wants to spot me $200 to buy 2 zebra plecos and some cardinal tetras from someone on craigslist.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

200 bucks for two plecos and a few cardinals?
wth?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Better be like a hundred cardinals.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I stand corrected, L46's go for $200/ea.


----------

